# Need cover/light for my 5.5 gallon tank (having trouble finding one)



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I didn't buy a kit because I wanted a certain footprint for my tank (longer and narrow) and I was not sure just any filter would work with a betta. Plus the Tetra tank was only $10.49. 

This is what is supposed to go with my Tetra tank:

http://www.tetra-fish.com/sites/tetrafish/catalog/Detail.aspx?id=4946

I would love to get my hands on one but Tetra can't seem to tell me where to find their own product! :frustrated:
Terrible service! The negative to this hood is it does not have a lid you can raise you have to take the whole thing off. I do like the led lights. Are they appropriate for bettas and a few plants? Walmart sells a larger size of this hood for only $21. I figure if I can ever find one that fits it should be about $15. 

My other choice is this:
http://www.shopping.com/Perfecto-Ma...escent-Black-5-5-Gal-16-In-X-8-In-X-3-In/info

Ugly and pricey I suspect the light will be too bright.

Last choice (that I know of)

http://www.petco.com/product/107312/Aqueon-Versa-Top-Hinged-Aquarium-Cover.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

This one isn't too bad I bought one in the wrong size but no light. I gather you can put on on top of the glass:

http://www.petco.com/product/107312/Aqueon-Versa-Top-Hinged-Aquarium-Cover.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

I do have a cat that is curious. At this point if given access to the fish she just stares at it. (and the betta comes over and stares back!) I really need something soon I have cardboad on top of the aquarium help keep dust out.

If you have recommendations let me know. I have filter to fit and a cord for heater.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

If you're not into fancy or elegant, you can get away with a desklamp and a 23W CFL of 6500K (Kelvin~color temperature) for plants. Cover the tank with cling film to keep in the warm moist air that they like.

It's also easy to get into the tank for feeding and maintenance. This is what I have and I wouldn't do it any other way


----------



## DizzyD (Feb 7, 2013)

I have the glass top on mine, Although I ordered it online and now that I see your link I wish I hadn't because you found it cheaper and I had a problem with mine being a hair to big. I could have just taken it back rather than haveing to try to cut it.

But I like the glass. its low profile and with a desklamp like hallyx suggested, it keeps it fairly cheap. I actually had a old desk lamp lying around. Bought some daylight CFLs and am very happy.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I did buy the glass ones however, after I made the purchase I called about my new filter which was not working properly. It's a walmart Aquatech filter but you know it's really made by Marineland-Guess who own them? Tetra. So after I solved my filter issue I asked the girl for help with Tetra. She finally emailed where I can get a hood complete with lights but they just came out with them so there's no picture.

http://familyofpets.petrg.com/cgi-bin/fop/MRL33147.html

UPC 047497331477


I don't think this one has a hood that lifts it'd like the one on the tetra site.


----------

